# rlvknlg.exe



## vagoverto (Jul 9, 2005)

hi 
the thing is that i have a problem when i'm shuting down my pC is a thing with
rlvknlg.exe

here is the highjack savelog
please tell me how to solve this

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 23:56:49, on 08/07/2005
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Archivos de programa\Archivos comunes\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\Archivos de programa\Archivos comunes\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
C:\Archivos de programa\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\Archivos de programa\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SMAgent.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel(R) Active Monitor\imonnt.exe
C:\Archivos de programa\Archivos comunes\Symantec Shared\Security Center\SymWSC.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Archivos de programa\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SMax4PNP.exe
C:\Archivos de programa\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\smax4.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel(R) Active Monitor\imontray.exe
C:\Archivos de programa\Labtec\moffice.exe
C:\Archivos de programa\Archivos comunes\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Archivos de programa\D-Tools\daemon.exe
C:\Archivos de programa\Labtec\MOUSE32A.DAT
C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\E_S4I2D1.EXE
C:\Archivos de programa\CyberLink\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe
C:\Archivos de programa\Archivos comunes\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Archivos de programa\HighCriteria\TotalRecorder\TotRecSched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\Archivos de programa\Winamp\winampa.exe
C:\windows\system32\rlvknlg.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\ARCHIV~1\Ahead\Ahead\data\Xtras\mssysmgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Archivos de programa\InterVideo\Common\Bin\WinCinemaMgr.exe
C:\Archivos de programa\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\WISPTIS.EXE
C:\Archivos de programa\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Archivos de programa\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Archivos de programa\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\JAVIER ALEJANDRO\Escritorio\hijackthis_sfx.exe
C:\Archivos de programa\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = Vínculos
O2 - BHO: DAPHelper Class - {0000CC75-ACF3-4cac-A0A9-DD3868E06852} - C:\Archivos de programa\DAP\DAPBHO.dll
O2 - BHO: myBar BHO - {0494D0D1-F8E0-41ad-92A3-14154ECE70AC} - C:\Archivos de programa\MyWay\myBar\1.bin\MYBAR.DLL
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Archivos de programa\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Archivos de programa\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Archivos de programa\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: DAP Bar - {62999427-33FC-4baf-9C9C-BCE6BD127F08} - C:\Archivos de programa\DAP\DAPIEBar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: My &Search Bar - {0494D0D9-F8E0-41ad-92A3-14154ECE70AC} - C:\Archivos de programa\MyWay\myBar\1.bin\MYBAR.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMAXPnP] C:\Archivos de programa\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SMax4PNP.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMAX] "C:\Archivos de programa\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\smax4.exe" /tray
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IMONTRAY] C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel(R) Active Monitor\imontray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [FLMOFFICE4DMOUSE] C:\Archivos de programa\Labtec\moffice.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Archivos de programa\Archivos comunes\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccRegVfy] "C:\Archivos de programa\Archivos comunes\Symantec Shared\ccRegVfy.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DAEMON Tools-1033] "C:\Archivos de programa\D-Tools\daemon.exe" -lang 1033
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SearchUpgrader] C:\Archivos de programa\Common files\SearchUpgrader\SearchUpgrader.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EPSON Stylus C84 Series] C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\E_S4I2D1.EXE /P23 "EPSON Stylus C84 Series" /O5 "LPT1:" /M "Stylus C84"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KernelFaultCheck] %systemroot%\system32\dumprep 0 -k
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Realtime Audio Engine] mmrtkrnl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RemoteControl] "C:\Archivos de programa\CyberLink\PowerDVD\PDVDServ.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Archivos de programa\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Archivos de programa\Archivos comunes\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TotalRecorderScheduler] "C:\Archivos de programa\HighCriteria\TotalRecorder\TotRecSched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AnyDVD] C:\Archivos de programa\SlySoft\AnyDVD\AnyDVD.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Symantec NetDriver Monitor] C:\ARCHIV~1\SYMNET~1\SNDMon.exe /Consumer
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WinampAgent] C:\Archivos de programa\Winamp\winampa.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [OSS] C:\windows\system32\rlvknlg.exe -boot
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [PhotoShow Deluxe Media Manager] C:\ARCHIV~1\Ahead\Ahead\data\Xtras\mssysmgr.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ares] "C:\Archivos de programa\Ares\Ares.exe" -h
O4 - Global Startup: GStartup.lnk = C:\Archivos de programa\Archivos comunes\GMT\GMT.exe
O4 - Global Startup: InterVideo WinCinema Manager.lnk = C:\Archivos de programa\InterVideo\Common\Bin\WinCinemaMgr.exe
O4 - Global Startup: WinZip Quick Pick.lnk = C:\Archivos de programa\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Download with &DAP - C:\ARCHIV~1\DAP\dapextie.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download &all with DAP - C:\ARCHIV~1\DAP\dapextie2.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xportar a Microsoft Excel - res://C:\ARCHIV~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Run DAP - {669695BC-A811-4A9D-8CDF-BA8C795F261C} - C:\ARCHIV~1\DAP\DAP.EXE
O9 - Extra button: Referencia - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\ARCHIV~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Investigador - {9455301C-CF6B-11D3-A266-00C04F689C50} - C:\Archivos de programa\Archivos comunes\Microsoft Shared\Encarta Researcher\EROPROJ.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {B205A35E-1FC4-4CE3-818B-899DBBB3388C} - C:\Archivos de programa\Archivos comunes\Microsoft Shared\Encarta Search Bar\ENCSBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Archivos de programa\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Archivos de programa\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=39204&clcid=0x409
O16 - DPF: {2042B57E-6336-459E-B7CE-2A0F6C9E6AF8} (IEPlayInterface Class) - http://www.lotrdvd.com/dvdkey/extended_dvd/downloads/iaieplay.dll
O16 - DPF: {88D969C0-F192-11D4-A65F-0040963251E5} (XML DOM Document 4.0) - file://C:\TempEI4\EI40_\msxml4.cab
O16 - DPF: {FD18DD5E-B398-452A-B22A-B54636BA9F0D} (Aurigma Image Uploader 2.5) - http://www.fotozoom.com.co/ImageUploader2.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{65609ECC-4BBC-4CF9-BEB9-7BEC31485555}: NameServer = 200.75.78.78 200.13.224.8
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WB - C:\Archivos de programa\AlienGUIse\fastload.dll
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Archivos de programa\Archivos comunes\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Password Validation Service (ccPwdSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Archivos de programa\Archivos comunes\Symantec Shared\ccPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Active Monitor (imonNT) - Intel Corp. - C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel(R) Active Monitor\imonnt.exe
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Auto Protect Service (navapsvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Archivos de programa\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: ScriptBlocking Service (SBService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\ARCHIV~1\ARCHIV~1\SYMANT~1\SCRIPT~1\SBServ.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Drivers Service (SNDSrvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Archivos de programa\Archivos comunes\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: SoundMAX Agent Service (SoundMAX Agent Service (default)) - Analog Devices, Inc. - C:\Archivos de programa\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SMAgent.exe
O23 - Service: SymWMI Service (SymWSC) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Archivos de programa\Archivos comunes\Symantec Shared\Security Center\SymWSC.exe

Thanks


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

* Go *here* to download CCleaner.
Install CCleaner
Launch CCleaner and look in the upper right corner and click on the "Options" button. 
Click "Advanced" and remove the check by "Only delete files in Windows temp folders older than 48 hours". 
Click OK
Do not run CCleaner yet. You will run it later in safe mode.

* Download the trial version of Ewido Security Suite *here*.
Install ewido.
During the installation, under "Additional Options" *uncheck* "Install background guard" and "Install scan via context menu".
Launch ewido
It will prompt you to update click the OK button and it will go to the main screen
On the left side of the main screen click *update*
Click on *Start* and let it update.
*DO NOT* run a scan yet. You will do that later in safe mode.

* *Click here* for info on how to boot to safe mode if you don't already know how.

* Restart your computer into safe mode now. Perform the following steps in safe mode:

* Run Ewido:
Click on *scanner*
Click the *Start Scan* and the scan will begin.
During the scan it will prompt you to clean files, click *OK*
When the scan is finished, look at the bottom of the screen and click the *Save report* button.
Save the report to your desktop

* Start Ccleaner and click *Run Cleaner*

* Restart back into Windows normally now.

* Run ActiveScan online virus scan *here*

When the scan is finished, anything that it cannot clean have it delete it. Make a note of the file location of anything that cannot be deleted so you can delete it yourself.
- Save the results from the scan!

*Post a new HiJackThis log along with the results from ActiveScan and the ewido scan*


----------

